# Nvidia GeForce 6200 agp 8x



## puzzled 64 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi
My son wants to play Spore and Portal neither of which would run on the old video card. Have bought the card noted above - installed it - downloaded latest drivers for it - ran dxdiag to check that it is working (it's fine) - and tried the game to find everthing extremely jaggy. In the Nvidia control panel I get the image below which is what the game is like. please help.
View attachment grafics mess up small.bmp


----------



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello,
Ive had this problem before and its a major pain. Have you had another card in the system of a different brand? Like ati or something. If so then the drivers are not fully uninstalled. Try installing this program which will clean your computer of all old drivers. If that doesnt work try a reinstall, or what I did, get the old card maker back.

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/desktop_software/other_tools/driver_cleaner_pro.cfm


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes I agree with John:

Download the latest drivers for your new card.
Uninstall the current drivers.
Run Driver Cleaner for ATi and nVidia
Restart in safe mode (tap F8 on restart)
Install the new drivers
Restart


----------



## puzzled 64 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi again
Did as you advised - removed Ati and Nvidia drivers with driver cleaner and re-installed latest from from nvidia.
Problem still exactly as described above.
Any further thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and tempretures and post them


----------



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you had any other card in your machine before? Did you install the drivers for your current card correctly?


----------



## puzzled 64 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nvidia 6200 AGP8X
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
don't know m'board
512Mb ram
don't know power supply

how do I find out bios info requested?

John 88Z
I had a 128Mb Geforce in originally. I then tried an ATI 512Mb Radeon which the Direct 3d wouldn't work on so I returned it (think the power supply couldn't cope with it, also). I then got the card mentioned above and followed the above advice - used Driver Cleaner to uninstall the ATI drivers and the Nividia drivers and reinstalled the latest from Nvidia website
??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and look at the label on the side of the power supply


----------



## puzzled 64 (Oct 2, 2008)

Did some digging...
Power supply is Jeantech 355W

Motherboard is Jetway KT400 series VIA chip
266/666Mhz FSB
DDR400
AGP8X
ATA133
ATX

at least that what it says on the box


----------



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay heres your problem. Its one of two things. Your video ram is corrupted and replacing the card is needed, or that ati car dyou had in there messed everything up. You see, when you install drivers it installes bits of information everywhere on your computer and its diffucult to remove every little bit. You have those little bits of information trying to tell an ati card how to run when an nvidia is in the slot so it renders everything crazy and jagged like you see. I had the exact same problem. I went back to an ati which i dont reccomend but you can if you want, you can try reinstalling, or you can try to get a new card from nvidia. Thats your problem/solution simplae as that, nothing else. I experianced the same thing and its a tough problem to get rid of.


----------

